# original release LotR Fellowship models 2001



## girot (Jun 14, 2008)

So I was cleaning out my attic and I found a pile of old pewter Lord of the Rings minis from the original release back in 2001. Most of them can't be found (or have changed names and/or packaging) on eBay or Games Workshop's site and I was wondering if anybody would be interested in buying/trading for them. Here is what I've found:

2x Escape from Orthanc Box Set
Galadriel & Celeborn [H 05-57]
Mounted Boromir [D 05-61]
Mounted Arwen [d 05-79] she's holding onto Frodo
Gondorian Spearmen [D 05-37] set of 3
Gondorian Bowmen [D 05-38] set of 3
Kings of Men [D 05-47] set of 2
Twilight Ringwraith [C 05-49]
Urukhai Bowmen [D 05-26] set of 3
I've also got a handful of sprues of random orc/human infantry.

Everything on this list is in the original blisters (including price tags from 10 years ago, lol). The two box sets are in original cellophane.

If there is any interest I'll take pics and figure out how to post them.


----------

